# NOTHING throws snow like a HONDA



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

I just spent an hour trying to upload a couple videos of my 928 in action clearing last nights storm. I don't know... i just cant get it to upload.... it keeps saying invalid file, yet it plays perfectly on the MacBook.  The machine is AMAZING!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Try uploading it on youtube then provide the URL.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's what I did.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Just go to your video on youtube, click on "share" and just copy and paste the short URL that is shown..you dont have to us the fancy "embed" code or anything like that..just use the "share" link..copy and paste this:










the result is:






Scot


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Just go to your video on youtube, click on "share" and just copy and paste the short URL that is shown..you dont have to us the fancy "embed" code or anything like that..just use the "share" link..copy and paste this:


I think what he's trying to say is that he can't get the video on Youtube, not that it won't display here. 

What format did you take the video in? I'm no mac expert, but what is the file type?


----------

